# Goin out with a Bang Old School Minitruck buildoff



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

So Brian and I been kickin around an idea of doin an old school build off tribute type deal between the 2 of us....
Since we are both in a couple build offs, we figured we would pull a dumb ass move and participate in one more.... hehe...
Starts today and ends on Dec. 31st at midnite Pac. Time....
Here ya go Brian....
Some rules we gotta follow bro...

CANNOT BE BODYDROPPED.... This is a tribute to the late 80's early 90's style Minitruck.... can roll with hydros but no airbags...
Can be a fresh unstarted build or an old started build....
no large rims... has to be smaller diamater wheels.... 
Be creative (both of us got enough of that to go around)
Build it however you want as long as it is a period correct style mini....inside and out....
With that being said.... Let the fun begin....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good shit brothers. You know I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gawd damn the rules...no bodydropping... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its all cool, i got something already thought up, but not exactly sure if i should open it up, since last time i did that the s10 found an ajacent wall to my right at high rate of speed.... :biggrin: 

it will be cut thru, it will be an ext cab, it will have a snuggie top...and yes i am goin with the truxarossa kit style. :0 game on burnt bread! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 10:24 PM~18661677
> *gawd damn the rules...no bodydropping... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its all cool, i got something already thought up, but not exactly sure if i should open it up, since last time i did that the s10 found an ajacent wall to my right at high rate of speed.... :biggrin:
> ...


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We had some bad ass minitrucks in our club in the late 80's


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya got any pics of em? please do get this thread started the right way...any pics will do..OF TRUCKS THAT IS :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell..heres a start...just extend that some..getting another syclone kit tomorrow...or monday.

















gotta raise it up about 1/4" to get that real static dropped stance with cambered front wheels & shit.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 08:35 PM~18661745
> *ya got any pics of em?  please do get this thread started the right way...any pics will do..OF TRUCKS THAT IS :biggrin:
> *


I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Burnt Bread?!?!?! That dont sound good at all.... HAHAHAHA.... I got this brah... lol


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

im super excited for this build off


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..was wondering when ya'd catch that. :biggrin: 

may go break bad on the bed and such..or actually work on my other buildoff truck..or my other buildoff car...or... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:uh: Builders A.D.D. Or otherwise known as BADD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

There use to be a topic in lowrider general or post your rides that had a shit load of pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I got what Im using... And I got a plan... Ill get some pics up here in a bit... Just want to get everything mocked up if this fuckin thing will work right for me... Cut, glue, sand, cut glue sand... The one thing I hate about stripping a paint job....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, yall just don't know when to quit. :biggrin: I'll be watchin.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:angry:  this shoulda ben a 3 way truck build off!! i'd throw down on a D50!! :happysad: 
oh well, ill be cheering for both 2 finish! i aint pickin no sides, cuz we need a build off thread to finish up already around here!! 
BTW bri....dont for get about the low low build we had goin, i think i may be in the right track to get poppin again?! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 09:37 PM~18661759
> *hell..heres a start...just extend that some..getting another syclone kit tomorrow...or monday.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS THING REMINDS ME OF KID AN PLAY..... :biggrin:
FUCKERS LOOKS BADD ASS SO FAR.. NICE WORK..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 12:47 AM~18662470
> *THIS THING REMINDS ME OF KID AN PLAY..... :biggrin:
> FUCKERS LOOKS BADD ASS SO FAR.. NICE WORK..
> *


Check out Brians build thread. This truck is inspired by "Class Act".


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I was goin with the Syclone myself, but after stripping the paint and most of the bed fell apart, I couldnt get anything to fit right and really got pissed and broke the SOB.... I gotta look through my stash and see what I got as far as kits goes... I think most of mine are hacked up trucks that are projects to be bodydropped so those wont work at all..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 07:37 PM~18661759
> *hell..heres a start...just extend that some..getting another syclone kit tomorrow...or monday.
> 
> 
> ...


i hated the ferarri "truxarossa" kits from day 1!!! but to see it in plastic and goin back to the kid n play days?! im lovin it!! finish this shit fool!! 
maybe ill break out with the "echo park" green hard body from "mi vida loca"?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here is mine... The S-10 frame pretty much fits with very little modification....
Tonneau cover with spoiler... may raise the rear up just a little bit..


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

hell yeah.....

i really have to get me some more truck kits.... stupid australia, makes finding a good truck model either super expensive.....or just non existant...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea... I think Im gonna pull a Hock (no fuckin ****) and fill the bed sides in and turn it into a newer model.... Still got some shit up my sleeve...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Told ya I had some more tricks up my sleeve....
In the rough stage right now... but you get the idea....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 25 2010, 11:27 PM~18663077
> *Told ya I had some more tricks up my sleeve....
> In the rough stage right now... but you get the idea....
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN FOOL U GOING OLD SCHOOL ON THAT BITCH  LIKE THE SNUG KOOL IDEA JAMES


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank.... You see what I was tellin you about with the pics makin it look like the windshield frame is too high?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2010, 12:05 AM~18663157
> *Thanks Frank.... You see what I was tellin you about with the pics makin it look like the windshield frame is too high?
> *


YEAH I SEE IT BRO IT LOOKS LIKE THE SNUG IS A LIL LOW IN THE FRONT FROM THE ANGLES IN THE PICS SEE IF U CAN PICK IT UP A LIL THEN CHECK IT AGAIN


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 25 2010, 11:23 PM~18662874
> *Hell yea... I think Im gonna pull a Hock (no fuckin ****) and fill the bed sides in and turn it into a newer model.... Still got some shit up my sleeve...
> *


 :biggrin: go ahead and bite my style a lil! shave in them bed sides for an 85/86!! :biggrin: but i agree with raisin up the snug top too to match ur windsheild piller! just a thought.....90's style truck right....... loose the shell and go static drop convert......or do the snug top and go hollywood top? i know the 720 has that stupid cab piece u gotta glue in.....is ur top cut of and long gone?! IMO a hollywood would fit better with the snuggie, but either way, a walk through cab is it or its not a 90's mini!! :biggrin: dont forget :biggrin:  a tandem axel!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Found this old topic.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=333447&hl=

And here is the minitruck topic i mentioned.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18663605


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well damnit..i go outside, get a fire goin, get a message from James hes posted up a pic and now were on page 2..haha

I gotta run off and get paint for my stepside and another kit or two. MAybe, since my s10 only needs a cowl i may just go about building one. Gotta cut the top off, but gonna make it so i can put it back on....if i dont go with t-tops instead. ( did think of opening the doors like a de lorean at one point last nite. :biggrin: 

then comes the case of should i keep the testarossa styled lights to run around the assend of the truck..or no?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You know the routine Brian..Pics or it aint happenin'


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 25 2010, 11:27 PM~18663077
> *Told ya I had some more tricks up my sleeve....
> In the rough stage right now... but you get the idea....
> 
> ...


This one is straight up 80's!!! Nice pick on that 720 pickup!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got a 720, but its brittle as hell!..i bought it in a bag...and its touchy!

and i thought a caprice wagon was on the build bill....LOL...texting one thing throwin up pics of a truck... lol..yeap burnt out bread! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Sep 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18668665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should do the 720.... No, the caprice is probably gonna be on the sale thread here soon... I aint feelin it....Yea, I was starting to get burned out on shit.... But I got some ideas you know me bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehh, i would do the 720, but considerin the front is totally missing somewhere, part of the front fender is cracked off...no tailgate...just too much to deal with, and besides its way too damn small to work on!

i got fingers like a well hung lesbian...small spots like that just dont well at all for me... :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

can i get in on this?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

do you see anyone elses name posted? :uh: 

no kit yet, so imma just go about workin on s10..wanted to do a ext cab, but ill wait.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got started on mine, and im goin the no money route on this one...  which means, its gonna be built in house without any new shit being bought for it..which i think should be easy nuff.

got the sides molded on tonight, put a piece of styrene on both sides underneath for extra support and to fill in a supersized gap! Behind the rear tire i had to add a piece of brass tubing to push out the fender, and also added pieces from another ferrari..a F50. :biggrin: just used the rear bumper, cut down from the rear tires back to where it curves around..and placed it on the fenders, so i can line up the testarossa taillights to use on it.
Also broke the topper in half again & cut it a lil more for a tighter fit on the bedrails, and since this truck had no cowl, i put one on from a parts box s-10 ive had lyin round...wheels are mockup and from a ferrari f50. 

































i gotta start thinkin bout the interior, since its completely cut thru.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i see a sweet roollback in the backround...lol....
this truck is looking real good :thumbsup: ill be watchin this one :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, good eye J...

its sittin waitin on its turn....next to a sexy ass riviera, or two...and my flip flop old school hilux on the back of it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

So I been gone all day and come back to Brian posting pics... Thats whats up... Its hotter than hell over here right now, so let me get some grub, shower and get the fuck goin on this build off...

Sorry Streetscatqueen, build off is just for me and Brian... but youre welcome to hi jack someone elses thread and get them to join a useless build off with you....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aww damn it, I wanted to join in on this buildoff too. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

its cool. now u can get back to trying lol lol lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

we be tryin ...really hard :biggrin: 


actually it comes in stride..too bad ya gotta act like ya tryin to be somebody on here... :uh: 

alright, off to the shop for me, gotta find a decent set of rims to go on this badass.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

gonna be a cool buid off dont forget the fiberglass grilles that was popular back in the day lol
http://www.streetsourcemag.com/uploads/Own...4627PM28561.jpg
http://www.streetsource.com/uploads/Forum/.../testarossa.jpg


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its about to get real up in here for sure.... Thinking of goin real old school with some twin bladed day glo wipers.... lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit be snappin in here...or wait..would the word be *rad*..knarly..right on dude... :biggrin: 

well let the rad ride roll..im sanding to china on mine. body kit os nearly done and ready for primer. Jake, i went a step farther than the fiberglass grille..and went all ferrari up front. :biggrin: ..as well as the rear.


























I took and cut the front bumper off the car, the cut the middle out and popped it in, ill be adding a hand built phantom grille for it.

the lil red filler pieces are the F50 i mentioned, so its ALL ferrari..and S10...minus the hilux topper.  :biggrin: and im not sure, but im thinkin of keepin the ferrari rims, they fit and they are not a huge size rim...James, thats your call on that..i can go smaller if need be.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those should be fine bro... Just dont bodydrop it, I know its tempting... believe me I know... Yours is looking bad ass... 

Here's a small update for me.. 
Changed the wheels up and shaved the datsun logo off and in the process of filling in the tail lights. Made some new tail light housings as well... Gonna be a fully shaved welded up rear....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

man, you have nooo idea how bad i wanna slam mine! but im cool with the height i have...actually the way it is, it wont go any further in the back...unless i raise the entire ferrari kit up, and having a 1/3 of a bottle of zapagap in it...no thanks, ill wait for the second round build on this thing :0 

yours is comin along cool as hell also, loving the wide out tires!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

darkside if youre looking for lowpros i used slot car tires like i did on this ride


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 09:19 PM~18688216
> *darkside if youre looking for lowpros i used slot car tires like i did on this ride
> 
> 
> ...


E, thats exactly what Im lookin for... Thanks bro....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18688216
> *darkside if youre looking for lowpros i used slot car tires like i did on this ride
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mini truck Esoteric :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread make me feel like building a mini truck


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18688361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after i finish the vette im building one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its old school, or ya just might as well drop...out! :biggrin: yeah booooyyyy! :uh: old slang sucks still!

didnt do much tonight, fell asleep and didnt get shit done, i did however figure i might as well put the mirror on it, or at least mock it up...

















i run em like this on the ole project truck as well...works well since im doin like the modern day rattish look with the 1:1.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good shit in here boys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 30 2010, 05:46 AM~18699312
> *Good shit in here boys!! :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 30 2010, 02:46 AM~18699312
> *Good shit in here boys!! :thumbsup:
> *


X3!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 30 2010, 03:46 AM~18699312
> *Good shit in here boys!! :thumbsup:
> *


x4


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN that IS old school. lookin killer

cant wait to see this one finished up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks Doc...been aiming to do this one for quite some time now.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2010, 12:05 AM~18688042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"I like how the top comes off the back. Kinda like Lego, on, off." :roflmao:

Are you gonna name her Lucille too????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..Lucille..not too sure yet. Im still debating on if i wanna keep the topper so it comes off or not..if it stays on permanetly, itll look like a panel blazer...oh and im changing up the wheels possibly. pics soon 

As promised...pics. And the new rims mentioned on it, these are actually smaller in diameter with a lower profile tire.









































the topper got sanded down smooth, i gotta fill in the sides on the inside to clean it up, working on the sides of the bed, which will house a ton of sound system shit...cutting the interior tub down for the cut thru...had to cut the original syclone frame down to it to fit. Syclone engine will be used for a powerplant...which im also using the air intake thats on the front nose of the testarossa bumper.

Also kickin around ideas of putting the side air intakes on the f50 on the hood of the truck...but not sure i wanna go that far yet.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Where you at wonderbread??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im right here....
Since Brian is doin the snug top, I decided to go against it.... 
Filled the bed sides in and made a tonneau cover for it...
Working on cutting a couple holes in the cover for some subs and an amp.
Also working on the front now, making a fiberglass grill and a few other tricks up my sleeve....
If I can get the bed cut apart from the cab without fuckin it up, I may do a working tilt bed as well....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: looking good bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18715147
> *Im right here....
> Since Brian is doin the snug top, I decided to go against it....
> Filled the bed sides in and made a tonneau cover for it...
> ...


 :thumbsup: filled in bed sides!!! hell yah!! :biggrin: nice touch!! :biggrin: i used a metal school ruler to keep the bed as square and smooth as possible!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 30 2010, 09:53 AM~18701010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mini truckin this month bri!! just got mine today in the mail!! theres a red b2200 with the truxarossa kit on it!! has a for sale sine on it....page 50ish?! maybe a referace point for yah?! you guys are killin it here!! keep it up!!


----------



## jlg_313 (Sep 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 1 2010, 10:08 PM~18715962
> *mini truckin this month bri!! just got mine today in the mail!! theres a red b2200 with the truxarossa kit on it!! has a for sale sine on it....page 50ish?! maybe a referace point for yah?! you guys are killin it here!! keep it up!!
> *



haha, i havent got mine yet, but i also didnt renew the subscription either..lol..i check it out & look for it.

the engine is stittin in there, and just so ya know..its not holding up the hood, its so tight ya cant slide a piece of paper between it and the alternator


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Back from Page 2.... 
Got the cab wall and the bed wall made.... still some work to do on those areas as well....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 08:26 PM~18728113
> *Back from Page 2....
> Got the cab wall and the bed wall made.... still some work to do on those areas as well....
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats lookin old school james  

keep up the great work fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn i got 2 get crackin on mine some..im juggling like 4 builds at a time.. they are all gonna get a night to themselves this week.  lucilles sister lawanda..lol needs a ton of bodywork still..the primer is showin some shit i really never saw... :uh: ..oh well thats what happens when ya add a bodykit.
still need to add the grille & such...but all in time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i just seen this, man yall are doing some SICK SICK SICK work, reminds me of my younger days, when i lived in cali. brian that is one bad ass ol'skool. keep up the killer work onit. james it's coming along nicely. love those wheels, they look good sticking out like that. can't wait to see yall finish these---so FINISH THEM. caues we all know both of ya'll are bad at finishing things. lol nothing but love. but for real finish them. lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 7 2010, 07:59 AM~18758262
> *i just seen this, man yall are doing some SICK SICK SICK work
> *


X2


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 4 2010, 04:22 PM~18732808
> *damn i got 2 get crackin on mine some..im juggling like 4 builds at a time..  they are all gonna get a night to themselves this week.   lucilles sister lawanda..lol needs a ton of bodywork still..the primer is showin some shit i really never saw... :uh: ..oh well thats what happens when ya add a bodykit.
> still need to add the grille & such...but all in time.
> *


:roflmao: Lawanda :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wasnt that a fish? haha

yeap, mines is back on the bench tonight...more sanding ( anyone wanna job sanding?) :biggrin: 

Actually as of right now i made drop leafs & shocks for the back of mine but man it dont sit nearly low enuf. I had a 1:1 86 ranger that sit literally 2" from the bottom of the I-beam on belltech 5/6 extreme drop setup, runnin 195/50/15"...

it just looks like mines jacked up i guess with that monster bodykit, and hock i got my MT yesterday..say the B-2200 with a truxarossa kit...shits comin back man. Amazingly i have an old whale tail--whats called the texas tail that fits a ranger... strangely i have a ranger :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2010, 01:27 PM~18760913
> *wasnt that a fish?  haha
> 
> yeap, mines is back on the bench tonight...more sanding ( anyone wanna job sanding?) :biggrin:
> ...


 :nono: :nosad: dont you dare do it!!!! i dont like fords, but don't totally dis that fuckin truck!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..if ya only knew! my 86 had it on it for a summer or 3..worked great on it to keep the ass-end under it! The cab had a cut-thru for the sound system and a tonneau cover but i dissassembled that after a friend crossed the wrong wire ( damn fuckstick). Had the good ole ultra billets on it at first, then went to a 15" fan type lookin wheel that tucked in the back barely and rubbed like a bitch up front!

Thats when i promised myself to get a truck that moves up/down..but not on dro's! Got the black truck and now i want my simple ass old school truck back so bad..enuf im willin to trade my truck the way it sits! :happysad: 

Anyways, got nothing done on the truck tonite, needed a break from it or ill get fed up with it and i dont want that to happen. I wanna finish this truck!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas for the support.... Matt, I know, I hear it all the time about finishing shit.... Ive done my fair share of finished builds for the year, but I dont mind throwin down and gettin this one done as well...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i workwed on mine a lil bit tonight, its gonna have a rake to it... i painted up the frame and rearend, gotta do up the a-arms up front and the chassis is nearly done...the longest part of this build will be battling the bodywork.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a lil update... not a damn thing done!

















:biggrin: 

where you at mayo on toast? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 9 2010, 08:41 PM~18774761
> *just a lil update...  not a damn thing done!
> 
> 
> ...


now that shit is 90's fabulous!!  what are you doin for the open part in the grill?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..somethin bout the bodykit that does that eh? its sittin on my bench with my turquiose 90 chevy..and i think i went back in time for a minute..haha.

that part is gonna have a phanton grille most likely, less i cook somethin else up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im here bro... I got my rims for it, and a motor as well... So Im game...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gggaaaaaammmmeeeee oooonnnnn :biggrin: 

fuckin waynes world moment kicked in...damn 90 moments!  lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, thats a movie I havent seen in a long time... lol....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good slammd, that is one bad ass old skool ride. keep it up.


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

i am soooo loving this build guys , brings back some good memories just lookin at all this. I will be watchin this build .


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i pulled it back onto the bench, broke the topper twice to get it on...and eventually cut it in half for it to fit right. Its now on permanetly, sanded and smoothed in...i gotta do a few things to it to make it look right, cuz it looks 'tarded if ya look at it from the assend.


















where ya at James? oh shit..i fortget i gotta wait til Monday...slackin ass!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2010, 06:03 PM~18942359
> *well i pulled it back onto the bench, broke the topper twice to get it on...and eventually cut it in half for it to fit right.  Its now on permanetly, sanded and smoothed in...i gotta do a few things to it to make it look right, cuz it looks 'tarded if ya look at it from the assend.
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i hate primer, cuz it shows all those damn ghost lines... i know the topper is nearly ass smooth but it still shows those fuckin lines. I gotta add a lip to the back of the truck where the tailgate used to be...that may fix the rear from lookin weird to me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2010, 04:03 PM~18942359
> *well i pulled it back onto the bench, broke the topper twice to get it on...and eventually cut it in half for it to fit right.  Its now on permanetly, sanded and smoothed in...i gotta do a few things to it to make it look right, cuz it looks 'tarded if ya look at it from the assend.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Brian.... Slackin what?!?! Im still at home til later on tonite , but Im gettin to it bro...


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

:nicoderm: thats going to look firme


----------

